# Display / Auflösung beim Notebook



## sidge (25. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe derzeit folgende Notebooks in Aussicht, bei denen ich mich für eins entscheiden möchte. Aber bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe möchte ich noch ein paar Meinungen bzgl. Display/Auflösung einholen.

Erstmal die beiden Kandidaten:
Nr 1:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/acer_aspire_5520g602g25mi

Nr 2:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/acer_aspire_5920g302g16mn_4students

Zugleich könnt ihr mir auch leistungstechnisch sagen, ob ich für das was ich mit dem Notebook machen will, eine gute Wahl getroffen habe.

Also:
Anwendungsgebiet:

Ganz klar: Arbeiten
Ich bin vorallem im Gebiet Programmierung tätig, ansonsten wird das Notebook ausschliesslich zu Officezwecken (schulisch) bzw. privat, d.h. surfen benötigt. Hinzu kommt jedoch noch, dass ich gelegentlich mal spiele.
Folgende Spiele sollten daher in Ordnung laufen (höchte Details unwichtig):
- Siedler, neuster Teil
- Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars

In der Regel spiele ich ausschliesslich solche Spiele, dies aber wie gesagt nur gelegentlich.

Reicht mir die Leistung der NB's aus? Und vorallem: Was meint ihr zum Display?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

Viele Grüße und schonmal super vielen Dank!!


----------



## AndreG (26. September 2007)

Moin,

Reichen würden beide für die Games. ich rate dir aber zu dem für 1099, da es nen intel ist und die Stärkere Graka drin hat. 

Zu den Display's. Leider sind das mittlerweile alles GlareTyp Dinger und spiegeln gerne und gut. Eins ohne ist selten und "meist" teuer.

Mfg Andre


----------



## subara (26. September 2007)

Beide Notebooks reichen vollkommen für deine Anforderungen aus.
Ich würde dir ebenfalls den Notebook mit dem Intelchipsatz empfehlen. Der display ist 15,4 zoll widescreen, das sollte auch ausreichend sein, leider seh ich keine truelife funktion.
Das mit dem spiegeln entsteht nur wenn man die displayhelligkeit runter schaltet.ansonsten habe ich keine beschwerden mit so einem bildschirm, da ich auch einen "glanz" drauf habe. Die farben sind tiefer und werden besser und kräftiger wahrgenommen und das schwarz wird ebenfalls schwarz angezeigt. Eventuell würd ich mal bei dell nachschauen. Die sind preiswerter und um einiges besser als Aces(Support, dienstleistungen, etc.)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2007)

Wie AndreG schon sagt haben beide Notebooks keine Displays sondern integrierte Spiegel. Sehr schoen ist das wenn die Sonne scheint, dann sieht man naemlich garnix.

Schau doch mal ob die aktuellen ThinkPads noch matte Displays haben.
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten das R60e gekauft, und das hat ein mattes Display. Wirklich schick.


----------

